# Hotel near Mo Chit Bus Station



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone have recommendations for hotels within 10 minute walking distance or short Tuk Tuk ride of Mo Chit Bus Station? Something in the $30US to $50US per night range?


----------



## siriwalai (Oct 22, 2010)

Soi Aree (phaholyotin road) have budget hotel 
goodluck


----------

